# Could anyone help with transport?



## lvmygldns (Dec 8, 2011)

My friend Josie is in love with this golden in West Virginia. However she just had a surgery unable to drive for long distance. And I would help her, but I am afaid of height and just can not drive around mountain road ( even hills scare me to death). 
my friend lives in Richmond VA, 200 miles from the shelter. but she can drive 1 hour towards there. so I am wondering if anyone can help with transport.
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Elkins, WV | Nick
Thanks..
Quan


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Quan*

Quan

Has your friend already commited to this boy-has she filled out the adoption paperwork, etc.?

As far as transport you could check with the Golden Rescues in WV and VA and they might know someone who could help drive. 

Here are the Golden Ret. Rescues:
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's a forum member that is willing to help with Transports-she is listed on the Transport Volunteer Listing.


*WEST VIRGINIA
*vcm5 *Pittsburgh, PA (could go into Ohio, WV, or Maryland)


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wish I could help, but I am not too close to that area.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolina mom*

Carolina Mom

Thanks!!


----------



## lvmygldns (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks. The dog was adopted in just a couple of days.


----------

